# Kate ~ Testing READY!!



## Bonny (Nov 19, 2014)

Ahhhh that time of the year again! Foals are starting to kick in mommas tummies, and the mares are getting rounder! I am starting to get excited waiting for the small of little bearded foal breath.....

Kate is the only mare I have due this year, she is roughly 233 days in foal.

So here are the pictures! Please enjoy all pasture condition photos! Lol

Kate( Bay Roan Welsh Mare)




and Heritage Halls Hy Priority ( aka Riot, Bay Welsh Mountain Pony)




My Barn cam & live Chat are located in my siggy.

We started a new barn, and though the foaling stall is safe its only semi completed to where i want it to be. I do have cams installed and we have been working on the barn as supplies come in. Such an exciting year!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 19, 2014)

Welcome back Holly - great to hear from you again and great that we will all have sweet Kate to watch over again! Oh and I LOVE your new barn, you must be thrilled.






Is Indy still with you and did you keep that stunning colt of hers - mind you that was a type of pregnancy that I dont think you will want to repeat again!!


----------



## Bonny (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi Anna, no I did not keep Indy as I didn't want to risk another pregnancy, I am just not set up to be able to seperate long term. She sold with her foal and are doing very well.

as for now we just have Kate, riot, and grace. Grace is my coming 3 Arabian gypsy vanner. I am just now starting to really work with Grace and she is doing fantastic. I look forward to doing trails and actual with her in the future. No babies planned for her for a while. I would love to add a fewspot or snowcap appaloosa or poa into my program at some point. Just have to wait and see...


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 19, 2014)

Welcome Back Holly





The barn looks great as do the horses



. Looking forward to watching her as she progresses. Glad to hear that Indy is doing well.


----------



##  (Nov 19, 2014)

Great pictures and a beautiful barn!!! Welcome back! We're so happy to have you here again, and look forward to more "growing" of that little one!


----------



## lkblazin (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow riot has a gorgeous face. They are both beautiful I can't wait to see Kate's baby!


----------



## Wings (Nov 24, 2014)

Yay I LOVE welshies!


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for sharing pictures! LOVE the welshies and I always get to drool while watching them.

While we are waiting for more baby development, can you share more info on that fantastic barn? Is the back side completely enclosed? I know that you have "less weather" then we have as far as cold/snow (USUALLY), but then again, lately the weather isn't "normal", LOL. How many stalls? Is the lumber treated or are you putting up edging to keep them from chewing on it? Sizes of stalls? Hay/feed layout? I've always preferred the open type row stalls - so always look at this type of barn. Grew up w/ no barn completely enclosed (no leading horses in/out) - each stall connected to a "run" that was then connected to larger paddocks that then opened into larger pastures. Weird to come South and see so many barns over the years completely enclosed (& many quite nasty due to lack of ventilation!!)...

We are closing on acreage next week and it has a 3 stall barn that ended up being completely closed in for their non-horse purposes. We will probably start out using it as a storage (feed/hay) and feed staging area for now (I pre-set buckets for each of 26 head then add water to feed wet when carrying buckets to individual pastures/paddocks) - w/ separate run-ins for each paddock/pasture until we decide exactly where and how to build our new barn. Don't know if we will even have a single large barn - due to the probably layout of the pastures... Weird to think I won't have a "main barn".


----------



## Bonny (Dec 31, 2014)

Phew! brow sweating work lol. barn is now 90 % done... course arent they all as we constantly think of new ideas





Kate is at 280 days growing a big tummy and doing excellent!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 31, 2014)

paintpony.... the barn is a 3 stall semi closed. I live in southeast Texas so most of the time its very hot here.I will be adding on more stalls as needed. My husband has a saw mill so we cvut our own trees, make boards and dry them ourselves.We are do it ourselfers lol..

the entire barn is made from rough cut 2x6 pine, the roof is held up by 4x4 & 4x6 beams. we uses 2x6 for rafters and 2x4 for braceing. tyhe roof is corrigated 14ft long to give us 1 ft overhang each side. we also used some tar paint stuff as the beams are sunk 2 ft into the ground and the bottom boards are also tarred.

Kate & Grace are on the end stalls and both their stalls are 12x12. Riot my small stallion has the middle stall 10x12.

I dont treat the wood, but mine dont really chew on the boards.s for the haywell its a work in progress. I started out making a corner feeder on the ground for the hay, which actually worked very well except then my ponies started to knock their water buckets over and flooded the stalls so I put them in the corner feeder area . right now I have a large hay net attached to the wall. that seems to be working very well. i am going to upload a bunch of the pictures of the barn... if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Bonny (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Bonny (Dec 31, 2014)

Eventualy we will add a 8 ft hall way on to the front where the stall doors are. that way the sun and rain will not blow in the doors. we also have plans to install a gutter across the front so the rain wont run off and wash away the ground. we plan on doing the corrigated roofing to make window shutter, it will be able to be raised and lowered to keep weather out of let breeze in.


----------



## lkblazin (Dec 31, 2014)

Really nice!! I can just about smell the fresh wood


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 1, 2015)

WOW!! It's looking fabulous Holly, and yes, I can scent the lovely smell of new wood too! May I ask what you are using for flooring?


----------



## Bonny (Jan 1, 2015)

We built a pad for the barn to sit on. the pad is just our texas dirt. Has clay and sand , mostly clay so makes a nice firm floor. I thought a lot about the flooring before we started the project. i looked into a lot of subtrates, and for my needs I just settled on dirt floors would be the best option for me. I use the pine pelleted bedding on top of it, about 4 bags moisted and fluffed and 1 50 lb bag from our local wood mill, of pine chips. lots of moisture absorbing, plus easy clean up. i usually have to add a bag of the pine pellets weekly when on foal watch.

When not on foal watch, my ponies are only in the stalls during feed time or bad weather. So not a lot of use esp in the summer, and I usually strip the stall after foaling so it can really dry out.

This year i have been thinking of a different way to foal Kate out. I was thinking of doing foal watch in Graces stall, and after Kate foals and baby is up and nursing well, moving them both back to Kates stall. That way Kates stall will stay nice and clean.

Grace and Riot dont mind budding up in Riots stall, Ive actually found all 3 ponies cozied up in there together lol.

This is the only time I wish I would have made the barn 4 stalls lol, maybe by next year.....


----------



##  (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks great!!

My stalls all had dirt floors, but then I packed them deep so momma and baby were comfortable. I couldn't get straw here, so I packed with a local hay which I don't "feed", since I use Alfalfa hay, but it did make nice soft and deep beds.

Congratulations on that beautiful barn, and yes, I can smell the new wood, too!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 10, 2015)

Well Ive been a busy little bee! It looks like we are going to have a wet winter so I decided to take down a wall in my barn to make a HUGE foaling stall for Kate! I took the wall down between grace and riot and made Kate a 12 x 22, my barn cam just barely covers the entire stall lol! When we put the wall back up after foaling/ weaning I am going to make it removeable for future uses! Meanwhile grace and riot have free access to kates old stall a 12x12 and they look so very cute snuggled up in there. They don5t fuss a bit and really seem to enjoy it... I just love ponies!

Ok update on miss Kate... She is 290 days today! Whoot! tiny bit of udder change, not enough to really even talk about. She is getting big and starting to get a drop tummy. She sure enjoys her new stall too. The last 2 foals she had from riot she foaled at 328 & 329 days so I expect her to do about the same this year.

I am getting excited!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 11, 2015)

Glad to hear the update on Kate, it sounds as though she's progressing perfectly which is great! I think your idea of extending her foaling space is a brilliant one especially if it seems as though you will be looking at a wet late winter. New babies need space to scamper around regularly and if the weather is bad there is nothing worse for them than to be restricted during those important early days. Just tell Kate to be sure to foal near your cam and not at the far end of her space!!


----------



##  (Jan 11, 2015)

Absolutely, and can't wait!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks wonderful and sounds like you have been flat chat






Id love to see some updated pics of the mother to be when you have a chance


----------



## Bonny (Jan 11, 2015)

I will get pictures tomorrow.





Anna, I thought about what you said and I am going to see if there is a way I can position the camera more towards the middle of the stall and still see her floor space. Then she wont be able to foal to far from view...

anyone ever use one of those wide view cameras?


----------



## Bonny (Jan 12, 2015)

Picture time!! Kate @ day 292 ~ A dippity tummy & small udder pic.

Also built her a hay trough on the back wall of her stall... hopefully will encourage her to foal in the middle of the stall with hiney facing camera!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 12, 2015)

Looks Fantastic Holly , you have certainly put some time into a wonderful Barn for Kate.

Kate's looking great, looks like she has started swinging past the dairy for some milk supplies


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 12, 2015)

Lol I love the hiney/ can idea with hay. Very creative. She looks awsome.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 13, 2015)

She's looking fabulous Holly and progressing perfectly.


----------



##  (Jan 13, 2015)

That barn gets better and better. She looks just PERFECT!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you! I am loving my barn, getting a nice deep bedding going in the stall now, added 4 more bags of pelleted bedding yesterday and 6 LARGE bags of woodchip shavings from our local mill.

Its so pretty in there with all the wood and fresh bedding lol.


----------



## Kim P (Jan 15, 2015)

She is so pretty. She looks so strong and muscular. I love her color.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you for the nice compliments





So we are at day 295 and at feeding time tonight I noticed that kate has been shopping for milk quite a bit more! This change gets me excited, I still think 30-40 more days, but its super to see changes. Course every year she gets this fantastic udder, holds it for a month, with plenty of ups and downs. 

Anyway here are the pics of her udder first from 3 days ago second from tonight


----------



##  (Jan 16, 2015)

Just a beautiful sight!!!!!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 16, 2015)

Its even a tad bigger tonight! Whoot!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 17, 2015)

I love your barn, very cute!

She looks great


----------



## Bonny (Jan 18, 2015)

Almost to day 300... and foal watch will start. Kate foaled as a maiden at 311, then her past 2 foals were at 328 & 329. So I figure Ive got 2-5 weeks tops left to go...I can almost see foal wiskers!


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 18, 2015)

I love baby whiskers. Especially how they are curly


----------



## Bonny (Jan 18, 2015)

Ok Yall Ive been streaming with Camstreams for about 5-6 years now. I have never had any problems, til now. I cant seem to keep my cam up without buffering or going off line. So I am thinking of switching to Mare watchers or mare stare... can yall give opinions on which one you like better and why?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 18, 2015)

I like Marestare personally. Melinda from Maple Hollows and a few others from here use it aswell. I find the site , itself easy to use and there doesn't seem to be any problems regarding the site going off line.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 19, 2015)

Tomorrow day 300!

New pics


----------



## kdbeshears (Jan 19, 2015)

WOW!!!! Katie girls getting some boobies on her lol!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 19, 2015)

That is quite the milk bar Kate has been working on


----------



## Bonny (Jan 19, 2015)

She does! Lol!! She has been a loner today too... she spent the day away from the other horses and by 2 pm wanted back in her stall by herself. The only thing missing ids the butt rubbing, and daytime lay down napping!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow sounds like she's progressing quickly


----------



##  (Jan 20, 2015)

Sounds just perfect! Not long now!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 23, 2015)

Cam is down right now, trying to get it back online should be tom0rrow or next day at the latest.... Udder making changes still belly seems a bit more forward.... 303 days...


----------



##  (Jan 24, 2015)

She's looking fabulous and close. Please keep us posted until the cam is back up! It won't be long now by her looks. All very exciting!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 24, 2015)

A cople of pictures from this morning.... Sweet Kate is doing a lot of resting today.... I will be stocking up on hay, shavings and feed this week. Want to be sure when she gets close I dont have to leave for anything!

Thankfully I Know if needed I got my bestie Kim close by to help... Love that Girlie!

I did check her milk this morning, still clear and not sticky. Vulva is starting to relax a tad, has some redness inside and udder is visable from behind now. Foal still very active


----------



## weerunner (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh Wow Holly, I guess I'd better start watching her, I don't want to miss it. She's looking real close!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 24, 2015)

we should have my barn cam back online tonight or tommorow.... been having puter issues, not good timing at all!


----------



##  (Jan 24, 2015)

I know your watching her like a hawk, since you know how fast things can change sometimes! Hoping the cam is back up so we can watch before she goes!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 24, 2015)

Hubby is working on it, so as long as everything cooperates we should be back in a cpl of hours, if not Monday I will be getting a new puter to see if that can stream.... I am starting to get frantic to get her back online, she hasnt eaten much today and been standing in the same spot most of the day. I checked on her at dinner time udder looks same. Tested and she tests 200 cal and ph is 8.4

I really think she is looking similar to last year so still thinking a couple more weeks....but watching close Just In Case!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 25, 2015)

We are back online!!!!!!


----------



## kdbeshears (Jan 25, 2015)

Bonny said:


> A cople of pictures from this morning.... Sweet Kate is doing a lot of resting today.... I will be stocking up on hay, shavings and feed this week. Want to be sure when she gets close I dont have to leave for anything!
> 
> Thankfully I Know if needed I got my bestie Kim close by to help... Love that Girlie!
> 
> I did check her milk this morning, still clear and not sticky. Vulva is starting to relax a tad, has some redness inside and udder is visable from behind now. Foal still very active


You better know it girl lol.....


----------



## Bonny (Jan 25, 2015)

Glad to be back online,,, Kate has been doing some belly kicking today, not much change in udder or vulva, has some edema starting on belly which is pretty typical for her. I still think a cpl of weeks yet , but staying up til after midnight watching just in case. Glad to be on the countdown from day 300 now, instead of the count to day 300!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 26, 2015)

Day 306 pm feeding... udder growing still!


----------



##  (Jan 27, 2015)

Looking good and_ can't wait!_


----------



## Bonny (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Yall... Kate is doing very good, Udder is filling, and vulva is starting to relax more, very loose and getting red inside... I am going to start watching her closer now. She is 310 tomorrow!


----------



##  (Jan 30, 2015)

Sounds very exciting, and we'll be checking in frequently for your updates!!


----------



## Bonny (Feb 2, 2015)

Nothing much new going on. We are at day 313. Udder has been the same for the past several days. Looking forward to big changes soon!


----------



## Bonny (Feb 2, 2015)

so decided to take some pictures from this afternoon at feeding time. Poor Kate has edema again, she has turn out all day long, may have to make her walk though, she is really starting to get uncomfortable now.


----------



## Bonny (Feb 2, 2015)

so decided to take some pictures from this afternoon at feeding time. Poor Kate has edema again, she has turn out all day long, may have to make her walk though, she is really starting to get uncomfortable now.


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice progress. I feel like her color keeps getting more and more vibrant


----------



##  (Feb 2, 2015)

Even with the edema, she's looking fabulous!! Can't wait to hear she's moving forward even more!


----------



## Bonny (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks yes she is shedding like mad and her roan is showing through, at this point she starts to look very appyish lol but she is just a bay roan welsh. Lol, My mare of many colors


----------



## kdbeshears (Feb 3, 2015)

I LOVE your mare of many colors lol!!!!!! And hope any day now we will start having baby news lol!!!!!


----------



## Bonny (Feb 3, 2015)

Kate making lots of progress!


----------



##  (Feb 4, 2015)

AWESOME !! Come on Kate!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 4, 2015)

Ill second that



Come on Kate





Best of luck Holly , don't think you will have to wait too much longer ......


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 4, 2015)

Hopefully the next pics we get are of a baby


----------



## Bonny (Feb 4, 2015)

Udder down a bit tonight, i thing 0-2 weeks left... prolly closer to 2 weeks... but maybe she will surprise me!


----------



## Kim P (Feb 4, 2015)

She is getting big. Patty's udder is no where near that. I am glad. I hope that she goes until sometime in late March. I want it to be warm. Can't wait to see pics of baby!


----------



## Bonny (Feb 5, 2015)

Day 316~ Does this picture make my tummy/ udder look big?


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol not at all


----------



##  (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh my!!!! Nah, she looks as slim as ever...... will I get in trouble for lying.....?


----------



## Bonny (Feb 5, 2015)

LOL poor momma!her vulva is relaxing a bit more udder staying up.... shouldnt be to much longer now...


----------



## Kim P (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh my! She is getting big! Lol


----------



##  (Feb 6, 2015)

YEAH!


----------



## weerunner (Feb 7, 2015)

I watched her for a bit last night Holly, but she was just standing and eating. Where is the chat option on the cam page? Is it gone, I liked being able to talk to people while we watch.


----------



## Bonny (Feb 9, 2015)

Day 320~ Udder went down a bit, looking like we will prolly make the 328, 329 after all! Weather is much nicer so Kate has been able to get out and stretch, roll and all the good stuff she needs to do. She doesnt fancy goting far from her stall. I am really getting excited... we have 0-2 weeks left I am sure....



almost baby time!


----------



## Bonny (Feb 10, 2015)

Well day 321~ kate was flying down the highway doing 55 only to slow down to 25, then stop& park. Now she is backing up!


----------



##  (Feb 10, 2015)

Perfectly normal. The stop and go is just to help make us more crazy!!


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 10, 2015)

It is intriguing how they can be so close and then hit the brakes.


----------



## Bonny (Feb 13, 2015)

Day 325 ~ Kates milk has gotten VERY sticky, ph dropped from 8.4 to 7.5 in past 24 hrs. Foaling udder still not in, but milk is thicker. IF she follows her usual we should see a foal by Sunday or Monday night. YAY! I will update tonight with pictures... Hope she continues to drop!

ETA: her calcium has also gone from 400 to 1000 in the past 24 hrs!


----------



## Kim P (Feb 13, 2015)

I am so excited for you!


----------



## Brody (Feb 13, 2015)

Sounds like you've reached the exciting no-sleep time! I'll do my best to keep an eye on the webcam to help out if I can. Best wishes for a safe foaling and I'll be looking for an exciting update soon


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 13, 2015)

Very exciting news and best wishes for safe foaling.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 13, 2015)

Best wishes for a safe foaling can't wait to hear the news


----------



## Bonny (Feb 13, 2015)

Day 324~

At 5 pm barn time we got 7.5 ph and calcium at 1000 udder almost a foaling udder but not quite. Milk is super glue sticky!

I am getting excited! I dont think she will go tonight but perhaps by end of weekend!


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 13, 2015)

Very exciting :-D


----------



##  (Feb 13, 2015)

Praying for a safe and uneventful foaling of a healthy little one!!!


----------



## chandab (Feb 13, 2015)

Perhaps a Valentine's baby for you.


----------



## cassie (Feb 14, 2015)

hope she foals for you very soon and all goes well, I can't pull the camera up on my mac but good luck


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 14, 2015)

You cam doesn't show the time so not sure what it is with you but Kate looks as though she is 'patiently waiting'! Several piles of normal droppings so agree with you in that she has a little more time to go. A Valentine baby would be nice so come on Kate, this evening would be good. But unless that ph drops fast I would say tommorw or Monday??

Whatever/whenever, good luck and safe foaling.


----------



## Bonny (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks yall! 5 am barn time, Kate is now testing 7.2 ph... I am still thinking Sunday or Monday right now... Udder is huge and tight, still not quite her foaling udder. She has had several bouts of uncomfyness. Vulva long and red, but not scarey /angry looking yet ...Lol! I am so excited I cant stand it!


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 14, 2015)

Go Kate!


----------



## Bonny (Feb 14, 2015)

Ok soooo WE ARE TESTING READY FREDY!

ph 6.4 calcium 1000

Were gonna have a baby on Valentines Day!!!


----------



## chandab (Feb 14, 2015)

Hope you're right, come on Kate.


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 14, 2015)

Hoot hoot!!! That means you can come up with some fancy names


----------



## Bonny (Feb 14, 2015)

She is really calm for a mare that should be foaling lol.... testing lower than 6.4 Udder all but bursting!


----------



## Kim P (Feb 14, 2015)

I hope you get a valentine baby!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 15, 2015)

Think you have missed having a Valentine baby Holly - Kate obviously intends to keep you guessing a little bit longer, naughty girl! Maybe she will give you a daytime baby, although as you are behind us timewise, maybe a baby anytime now (before your day begins)? Good luck!!


----------



## Bonny (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes she def held on so not to give us a Valentines foal... This morning she had colostrum down her legs, so I am milking a small amount out and storing it., I can give it to foal after. She couldnt look/ test any closer unless there were feet sticking out, so surely we will have a foal today or tonight!


----------



##  (Feb 15, 2015)

Come on Kate!!!!!!


----------



## Bonny (Feb 16, 2015)

Day...??? still waiting lol


----------



## Kim P (Feb 16, 2015)

Tell her to come on. I am ready to see another little baby!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 16, 2015)

Ill second that Kim, im ready to see what she has been hiding too


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 16, 2015)

Now we have two ladies hiding something special. So greedy


----------



##  (Feb 16, 2015)

Can't be long now by the look of that dripping. Praying for an easy and uneventful foaling, and can't wait to see what she's been cooking!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 17, 2015)

Dont think we will have much longer to wait. Not sure of time differences but it is 7.30am here so around midnight to 3am with Kate?? She down and quiet but keeps looking at her huge tummy soooooooooooooooo maybe??? Good luck and safe foaling Holly.


----------



## Bonny (Feb 17, 2015)

Looking pretty Close to foaling! Serious pacing head tossing and pawing!


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 17, 2015)

Come on, Kate. We are cheering you on to bring your little one into the world!


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 17, 2015)

Come on Kate, you can do it :-D


----------



## Bonny (Feb 17, 2015)

Lots of Drama this am, still waiting


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 17, 2015)

Good Luck Holly & Kate


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 17, 2015)

She certainly looks as though something is happening. Come on Kate, it's time to let us see what you are hiding! Has she been doing much rolling when outside during the last couple of days Holly -you know how they often frighten us by overly rolling around during the days before foaling? I know they say that rolling is often necessary to help correctly position the foal, but I always go rushing off across the field in a panic when I see it happening at this late stage, thinking they are foaling. What these girls put us through in the last week before foaling. LOL!!

I hope to keep watching Kate for another hour, but then I have to get to my bed as it is almost nearly midnight here. Good luck!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 17, 2015)

im watching too



fingers crossed


----------



##  (Feb 17, 2015)

Come on Kate!!!


----------



## Bonny (Feb 17, 2015)

ok so things got a little crazy, and I couldnt wrap my brain around what was going on. But after I fed & Cleaned I took pictures and low and behold mystery solved!

Her uder grew in just a few hours, just becoming fully engorged.... It would have made me squirm too!


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh wow that has gotta be uncomfortable.


----------



## Brody (Feb 18, 2015)

Congratulations on a beautiful little foal! I tried to keep an eye on the camera knowing the baby was coming, but I didn't make it :/. Checked in this morning to see you loving on a beautiful little foal. Hope delivery went well, and that things are going well with the baby. Big congrats!


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 18, 2015)

Hope all went well. Can't wait to see some pics!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 18, 2015)

Big congrats ...I can't bring up your cam so excited for pictures


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 18, 2015)

A big congratulations and can't wait for details and photos.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 18, 2015)

Congratulations to you both, Set my alarm early this morning hoping to wake up too some foaling news


----------



## Bonny (Feb 18, 2015)

Welcome Corserbury's Hyde~N~Seek! Bay roan welsh filly, barn name Heidi!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 18, 2015)

Shes lovely Holly , Many congratulations on the arrival of a marvellous Filly


----------



##  (Feb 18, 2015)

Oh, she's just lovely!!!! What a beautiful little girl with that wonderful 'signature' star on her forehead!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 18, 2015)

Congrats she is awesome!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 18, 2015)

She's beautiful and so is momma


----------



## Kim P (Feb 18, 2015)

She is Beautiful!


----------



## chandab (Feb 18, 2015)

Congrats! She's lovely.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 19, 2015)

Many congratulations Holly - what a fabulous filly, love the name too!!



Lots more pics please.


----------



## Bonny (Feb 19, 2015)

Heidi is starting to unfold nicely! Supposed to have rain for the next few days ( again) so sadly they will be in the barn a bit longer. At least lil Heidi has a long stall to stretch her legs a bit... She is turning into a sweet friendly girl and loves her scratches... Its so funny I love all my foals, but there is just something extra special to me about Kates foals, possibly because she is such a good mare and I just love her soooo much!

Ok so a bit off topic, Being that Kate is a grade welsh ( her foals are all reg 1/2 welsh because of the sire) I know NOTHING of her bloodline, I wasnt able to trace her all the way back to her breeders, but as far back as I could find she was from a welsh and Quarter farm in East texas some where, and thats a Large area lol! Ok so on with this .... So far 4 of 4 of Kates foals have been roan like her, what do yall think the possibility of her being homozygous for the roan gene is? I know I could get her tested to know for sure, and heck I gues she is until she throws a solid, but I am starting to think its a pretty darn good possibility she is!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 20, 2015)

It would be interesting to have her tested but with the 4 out of 4 it certainly looks more than a possibility.


----------



## Kim P (Feb 20, 2015)

You need more baby pics! Is a roan gene special? Or you just want to be sure all her babies are roan for breeding? Yeah I am so lost when y'all talk like this. Whatever the reason. This is one of my favorite breeds. My sons girlfriend barrel races. She has a beautiful roan that I really like. I am not scared to ride her, well she did. They sold her as a brood mare! I try not to get attached to her horses. She has to find me another one to ride now.


----------



## Bonny (Feb 20, 2015)

Roan is just a *color Pattern* I like, some people like it some do not. I would be thrilled if she is homozygous and passes roan on to all her foals!


----------



## Kim P (Feb 20, 2015)

Where are your new pics?


----------



##  (Feb 21, 2015)

She could be homozygous for the gene for sure, and testing would be the fastest way to find out. She's a beauty!


----------



## Bonny (Feb 24, 2015)

Pictured from her first day out


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Feb 24, 2015)

Congrats!!!! Those two are beautiful!!! Love your mare! Holly, do you raise and sell welsh ponies?


----------



## Bonny (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes I do, I sell the foals, only one filly this year. I see you are in East Texas, I am also, I am in Splendora. Where are you located?


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm in gladewater. Looks like maybe about 3 hours from you. : ) I reconize your stud from KCS ponies up north from me! Is that where you got him? I have always wanted to get a welsh pony : )


----------



## Bonny (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes that is where i got him.. i am going to send you q private message


----------



## Kim P (Feb 24, 2015)

Just darling!


----------



##  (Feb 24, 2015)

How cute she is out with momma! Just so pretty, both of them!


----------



## Bonny (Feb 27, 2015)

OMG, Can I KEEP her????? LOVE this Filly, she has stolen my






















heart!

She thinks I am as great as I think she is, she whinnies to me if i walk away.....


----------



## Kim P (Feb 27, 2015)

Heidi is so pretty! Love the pic of her prancing around!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh my she is just precious!!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 27, 2015)

Too cute!!! Keep her, as a self givin gift


----------



##  (Feb 28, 2015)

The answer, of course, is YES you can keep her!!!! After all, if she produces as beautifully as her momma did in having her, you will be improving your herd (and get your wish to keep her). Just tell yourself she is a perfect addition to your program!


----------



## Bonny (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes, but that means selling or trading my stallion. I donot have a way to keep two stallions... so, i have some time to decide.....and see if i can find a stallion i like, more than mine....


----------



##  (Mar 1, 2015)

Bonny, there is another option to consider. IF your stallion exhibits characteristics that would improve this little girl's offspring, you may consider line breeding. Father to daughter is an accepted pairing and I did it more than once to strengthen type and confirmation with a stallion who I thought was worth the breeding. They were good matches and the resulting foals were even better than the mommas who were very good themselves.

Just a thought.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 1, 2015)

I actually never even thought of that.... I guess that is something I will have to consider.


----------



## kdbeshears (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 2, 2015)

Very interesting, never thought about that either! She is such a darling filly! I would want to keep her too!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 4, 2015)

New pic, almost 2 weeks old!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 4, 2015)

Holly -

She sure is nice!!

What age do the roan babies actually start "roaning"? I've often wondered.

I now have a shetland mare that is a roan - don't know if she could be homozygous for the roan pattern or not - she's not grey. Right now, I can't get her Shetland papers "sorted" and until they are - I don't really know that I want to breed her... YET... I'd like to breed her to the last son of our 1st shetland stallion. I'd love to have some roan paints!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 4, 2015)

paintponylvr said:


> Holly -
> 
> She sure is nice!!
> 
> ...


I can usually tell that they are roan after they are good and dry, they will have several kinky looking silvery gray hairs mixed in the undercoat. the first one kate threw i ddnt really know what to look for so I didnt really notice till I shaved her. I usually find the roan is more noticeable in croup area. By the time they are several weeks old the roan hairs have really sprouted and are quite noticeable.

Thanks so much for the compliments on this girl, I think shes pretty fantastic. I love the old welshie bloodlines that my boy has, hope someday to get a mare with older lines too.

I would love to see your mare can you share pictures here?


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 4, 2015)

If you don't mind, then yes....

She's a "Royal Pony Farm" bred mare and REALLY nice. Built heavier, old style - almost appears to be a small Welsh Pony. Her registered name is Lady Kay. We call her "K-La" ("Lady" - DID NOT fit when she arrived - still would not, LOL). She's 44" + and awesome substance for her size. She will drive as a pair with the mare she is already paired up with 'Clipse. Hope to get them started this summer - want them in harness. They will be my largest pair - though not matched in color - they are in type/build. 'Clipse does have better movement - but for what we are doing, that's ok...


----------



## Bonny (Mar 4, 2015)

OHHHH MYYYYY She is LOVELY!



You know she is almost as big as my stallion, who is a welsh sec A, he is 46-47 inches tall 11.3 hh

Too bad for me she isnt closer! I would love a foal from her as a 1/2 welsh. And sadly you would miss her as she would never leave my barn!!!





I agree she is roan, looks chestnut roan( honestly my personal fave roan) But looks to me like she may have something else going on too that makes her face have that roan look, perhaps sabino, with that blaze and socks...

Either way, she is a doll and I adore her love the stocky types. How old is she?


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 4, 2015)

Sabino is quite possible, she comes from a long line of sabino/true roan ponies. She's a '98 model, so will be 17 this year. Same age as the first mare I started working with in 2009 to drive - so may do the same thing with her, LOL. She will pair up with the bay & white mare we call 'Clipse (clip sie) and go 3 abreast w/ 'Clipse's daughter, Cheri.

K-La has done some traveling the way I figure it. She was bred in IA, then came down to NC - via Utah! Have no idea how that happened - it's a story I'd love to know.

I didn't realize your Welsh guy was a Section A. For some reason, I was thinking he was a Section C and closer to 13 or 13.2 hh. Don't know why. Sigh. Now I wish I was closer, too. I actually have a 1/2 Shetland mare I'd LOVE to cross on him. She's about the same height or a little larger than K-La, but no where near the same substance. She's very "hot" and very refined... HAHA - a "hot-house" Flower (her name is LP Painted FluerDeLis and we call her Flower).

But where in TX are you? I made 3 trips to TX in 2012 and 1 in 2013. Didn't make one at all in 2014 and need to go visit my dad again in Temple, Tx. SW (I think, have to pull a map up) of Ft Worth/Dallas... In 2012, I took the two driving mares Bell & Bit and our new wagon. We spent several hours giving wagon rides to the residents at the Assisted living home he lives in. The mares spent the night in the trailer there (I was cleaning it out) and we went to the show in Glen Rose from there before coming home. It was a great WEEK. This year doesn't really look like I could do a trip like that - at least not until the fall? Hmmmm... I miss my road trips!

'Clipse's son is also in the Ft Worth/Dallas area - at Scarborough Farm. I'd love to have him in our barn - then I'd have 'Clipse along with two of her children - Cheri & Gambler. 'Clipse had another son that went out of the USA, can't remember now where he went (before I purchased her).


----------



## Bonny (Mar 5, 2015)

I am in splendora which is NE ofHouston.... only a cpl of hours from temple i believe... my mare Kate is 13:2... thar may be why you thought him bigger too. Next time your here stop by...






I would love to see pics of all of yours... its hard to find those stocky shetlands... your lucky!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh holly! She is just stunning!!! I'm dieing over here!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 5, 2015)

Lol Right, she is really something else....


----------



## Kim P (Mar 5, 2015)

So, so cute!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 16, 2015)

Ok so we are 3 weeks old (ish) havent done an exact count though I know I need to because Kate should be coming into heat again and I really want to try to hold her off a few months....

Heidi now allows ball play, we can put it on her back and bounce it off of her... She also lifts and holds all 4 feet. She is so willing. wont be much longer and we will start halotering andf leading, I am sure she3 will be just as easy.

I think she is going to be a really wonderful pony!


----------



##  (Mar 16, 2015)

She is so pretty and feminine looking. Just perfect!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 16, 2015)

She is absolutely stunning


----------



## Kim P (Mar 16, 2015)

I agree with Diane. Beautiful.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 16, 2015)

She needs to come live with me! ; D


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 17, 2015)

Growing up so fast! And by the way awesome Forest. It would be good on Halloween.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 17, 2015)

O wow...


----------



## Bonny (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes Rebecca! Thats our 8 acres of trails we ride through.... I love it not being cleared and just having trails, though it would be an amazing pasture, I just so enjoy the serinity of it!

Today I noticed Kate is in deed in heat so she is in a seperate paddock, hope I can hold her back a few cycles!

On another note.... My Grace has yet to cycle....which in itself this year isnt an issue at all, even though I have friends with mares starting cycles already , even if transitional. However Grace has been here sense Feb of 2014 and has never shown heat.... She is 3 yrs old now, I dont mind her not getting bred this year, as we have plans to ride, however its going to make it very hard to tell when she is in if she doesnt show....to either let her breed or to keep her seperated.

I have never had a mare not cycle/ show so this is all new for me.... Ive been reading about it, just wondering if anyone has had this ?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey Holly, I did last year with a little mare. I actually thought she wasn't cycling so I had an ultrasound done on her to find out if there was an underlying problem. She was actually cycling , as my vet said she is one of those mares that is not obvious to the eye. I asked my vet the same question " how will I know when she actually is? My vet gave her a PG shot to bring her into season. Obviously by the ultrasound we determined that she was not in foal as the shot would have aborted the foetus. She came in season within 2-3 days. Now my other mare - Well people in space can see she's is in season.

I guess mares can be quite different in the way they "show their feelings" or so to say





Hope this is of help to you


----------



## Kim P (Mar 17, 2015)

Kate just had Heidi! No way she wants to breed again! She just delivered 4 little hooves! I can't believe this! I thought they waited until the baby was like maybe 6 months or something. That is just crazy.

I would not have made a very good horse. Just saying' lol


----------



## Bonny (Mar 17, 2015)

Lol Kim, she was in foal heat a week after foaling, normal for horses! Yikes I know!!

Ryan, thank you... i am thinking i will wait til may if she continues on with no display i can get her to the vet to see if there is a reason she isnt or if she is just not showy.

And like your mare, Kate is very obvious, all the mares Ive ever had have been lol. This is most frustrating!


----------



## Kim P (Mar 17, 2015)

A week! Thank you Jesus for making me human!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 18, 2015)

Kim - LOL


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 18, 2015)

I call mares like that silent seasoners. My youngest is a silent seasoner. Usually if you have a older more seasoned....( no pun intended  stallion he can tell she's in. They are tricky


----------



##  (Mar 18, 2015)

I've had mares that were not obvious, but having stallions on the farm is a dead give-away on those sneaky ladies. Nothing like a stallion to let you know!!!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2015)

Ive been hoping he can tell, but how did he go an entire year pastured with her and never once try to breed? I dont think its him, because the second kate is in he KNOWS... But Grace he never seems interested in her. I thought maybe last year she was just to young, she is now 3 so maybe this year he will notice changes and I can do what is needed.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 19, 2015)

Kim you are soooo funny!!

We had a Hackney pony mare that routinely started her "foal heat" a whopping 4 days after giving birth. I'd have to double check dates - but she is one that I never bred on her foal heat... Usually because she was bruised and tender and had some discharge at the time (other mares I just as routinely bred towards the end of their foal heats - which would have been between 11 & 15 days after foaling). The Hackney mare was a maiden until she was 15 yrs old. Then she produced a Hackney colt that she arrived to our farm with. For us she produced 5 hackney/shetland fillies and 1 arab/hackney filly. We sold her in 07 at 24 yrs of age as a riding pony - which she continued at for years with the dressage barn kids.

Mature, "knowledgable" stallions are wonderful at "sussing out" which mares are not only in season but are ready to be bred. I SOOOO miss our AJ.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 20, 2015)

my big APHA mare is a hussy when in season, tries to convince the hay feeder to give her attention. I wish I had a sneaky mare, but only because my riding horses are not for breeding!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 20, 2015)

Ok I am sharing a picture of Heidi's full brother from 2 years ago.... This is when he was just over a year old, He is over 2 yrs now and stands 12.2-3 hh. his Name is Volt, and he is owned by a VERY dear friend of mine




I couldnt ber happier with how she has raised him and he is going to be started gently this summer. I know he is going to do amazing things!


----------



## Kim P (Mar 20, 2015)

He is pretty and so calm. I tried giving ours a bath last year and they acted like idiots. I thought about putting the water hose in the kitchen window and try taking them up on the deck so they wouldn't get muddy and have warm water. Volt looks quite happy and no worries!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 22, 2015)

O wow - look at the substance to that beautiful boy!! What a nice colt he is and I know what it's like to have a friend you trust take on your "babies"...

Kim - bathing needs teaching. Sounds like your guys had never been bathed or had very little bathing in their previous experiences. Warm water does help - but only once they are used to having water squirted at them. Even bathing w/ a bucket and sponge (warm water) is difficult if they aren't used to the experience and accepting of you sponging them w/ dripping water and holding a bucket (I've had a bucket kicked right out of my hands!!). And warm water or not - some just don't like being bathed no matter what but can come to a certain level of acceptance. Others will happily back up to you or stand where you can spray them anytime you have a hose turned on!! They are all different that way.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 22, 2015)

Very handsome boy


----------



## Bonny (Mar 23, 2015)

New heidi pics


----------



##  (Mar 23, 2015)

Such a pretty face and head!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 24, 2015)

She's such a good looking baby - thanks for the new pictures.


----------



## Kim P (Mar 24, 2015)

Wow it seems like she grew! I love her.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 27, 2015)

Ok strangeness at the barn! Kate's filly Heidi has a strange spot on her hip where she has 4 small white spots that have pink skin underneath, not scabs, but nice pink skin...also heidi eyes are kind of an amber brown color, hard to see but not sure if they are because she is young still...she is like 4-6 weeks old now...

Kates first filly was a red dun, out of a solid black stallion, so I assume the dun came from Kate, though dun doesnt affect eyes color does it?

anyway I hope yall can tell from these pictures if not I will try and get better ones, I am also going to clip heidi soon and see if she has any other mystery spots....

Another strangeness, heidi is BALD on the back of all four pasterns. She had hair when she foaled but as she started shedding it all fell out, No inflamed skin, just smooth as a babys bum....And all the bald spots are the same shape and size....

The only thing that has been off is all the rain/ mud but if it were that I would think her skin would be effected. The other thing when kate was about 6 months pregnant or so, Kate got into a bucket of daily dewormer and we had to get a shot to settle her breathing. I am not sure if this strange baldness is a side effect of the dewormer or the drug to help her breathing, not sure if its even related.

On another Note, Heidi is learning to lead and is giving to gentle pressure very well!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 27, 2015)

My bay mare, who believe to be rabicano has those spots. She has a ton of little white hairs mixed with her bay all over. And in mane/ tail. She also has mealy, like your girl. But her skunk tail is less skunkish.

Balding I really don't have much idea. Although my bay girl I did have trouble with her hair. She went bald on her shoulder. Hair coming off in clumps. No lice, no fungus, no bacteria, nothing. So I did aloe and I worked wonders. Everything else did nothing. Tried MTG. Nothing. So I bought flaxseed oil and it helped a little with the aloe.

And foals do have lighter eyes when there young. But she does look like she has an interesting color. You'll have to watch them and see how they change.


----------



## Kim P (Mar 27, 2015)

Pretty little Heidi! Patty is solid but on her right hip she has a small little patch of white, about the size of one of Heidi's spots. I thought it was a little speck of paper first time I saw it.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 29, 2015)

Lol Kim


----------



## Bonny (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry, hate to post this here but I need help....

I am selling an Appaloosa stallion for my friend and I am having trouble getting it to post on the for sale page....

I dont know if anyone can copy and post this for me? My laptop seems to be timing out before I can get it done???

Fewspot appaloosa Stallion... AMHA/AMHR 31 inches.
MysticRocks Enter Sandman ( TbarT Dynamites Firecracker (fewspot)x JBR Princess Freckles(leopard)) NO GRAY GENE!
Sandman has a wonderful conformation and easy to work with temperament! Sandman was raised by a young girl and would do well kept as a breeding stallion to produce color in your breeding program, or show him. 
Sandman is also microchipped, Current coggins ,and he is 4 years old.
Located in Splendora Texas asking $1500.00 Contact Holly, 713 775 2285


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 14, 2015)

Holly I can do it for you : ) are those the pics you want posted?


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 14, 2015)

I posted it : ) let me know if you need to change anything


----------



## Bonny (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you Jessie, I will update the pictures as he continues to be worked.... and shed his legs... I really appreciate your posting it for me, Iam lost why my laptop was not letting me post!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 15, 2015)

Your welcome!


----------

